# UK clinic offering gestational surrogacy



## Judeanski

Hi

I am doing a bit of research at the moment into the option of surrogacy. I am 43 and have been through 9 rounds of IVF...(5 OE 2 of which ended in miscarriage at 7 weeks and 4DE). A friend has offered to be a surrogate for us but due to my age using my own eggs is probably not a viable option. I am also not sure about using my friend's eggs as I am not sure how I would feel about her carrying and giving birth to her biological child so my only option is unknown donor egg fertilised with my husbands sperm and transferred to a known surrogate.

Can anyone tell me:

1. which clinics in the UK offer gestational surrogacy - we will need to use a UK clinic if we choose to go down the surrogacy route as having been through so many rounds of IVF we wouldn't have the funds to pay for commercial surrogacy in Europe or US
2. What the waiting lists are like for unknown donor eggs
3. What information is provided about the history/background of the donor
4. Rough idea of the cost involved

Any information will be greatly appreciated.
J x


----------



## Stilltryingandhoping

Hi Judeanski

I didn't want to read and run because you've not had any replies  

I would imagine that most good IVF clinics would offer surrogacy through gestational surrogacy. But you would have to probably have everything sorted on the legal side for them to see. I would call some clinics in tut area and ask these questions.

Egg donation wait times would surely come down to what your requirements were. Ethnicity for example. In my clinic, egg donation waiting times varied greatly, but it was mainly 3-6 months.

Hope you have found some answers by now, I know you posted a few months ago


----------



## ShoSho

Hi! I have just seen your post and hope you have been given some answers too. 
A friend of mine was a surrogate for us and we used Wessex Fertility Clinic in Southampton. I am not sure what their DE waiting times are but they were wonderful to work with. The staff were all very supportive and helped in what is of course a very emotional journey. 
Good luck to you!
Sho x


----------

